# My posts about philosophy



## PhotonGuy

When I post on here about philosophy some people say I am not using the word properly. Well, according to the Merriam-Webster dictionary, this is what philosophy is. There are three meanings.

1.he study of ideas about knowledge, truth, the nature and meaning of life, etc.
2.a particular set of ideas about knowledge, truth, the nature and meaning of life, etc.
3.a set of ideas about how to do something or how to live

My posts in the philosophy folder I believe would certainly fall under the 3rd meaning.


----------



## Chris Parker

PhotonGuy said:


> When I post on here about philosophy some people say I am not using the word properly. Well, according to the Merriam-Webster dictionary, this is what philosophy is. There are three meanings.
> 
> 1.he study of ideas about knowledge, truth, the nature and meaning of life, etc.
> 2.a particular set of ideas about knowledge, truth, the nature and meaning of life, etc.
> 3.a set of ideas about how to do something or how to live
> 
> My posts in the philosophy folder I believe would certainly fall under the 3rd meaning.



No, they don't. 

I'll elaborate for you… your posts don't feature anything close to any of those definitions, including the third one. What you post is not a set of ideas as to how to do something in a philosophical sense or construct, but more your attempts at applying your own unrealistic (in many cases), and overly literal impressions of some idealised world into situations where they don't apply, or are simply inappropriate.


----------



## Tez3

philosophy definition of philosophy in Oxford dictionary British World English


----------



## Steve

Photonguy, I think you're posts are a little cuckoo sometimes.  But if you're within the rules, knock yourself out.  I don't think you need, or should be expected, to justify your threads to other posters.  If your threads are inappropriate for the subforum, the moderators have the power to move them to a more appropriate spot.  People can choose to respond to them or to not respond.  If you stray outside the rules, they can be reported to the moderators.

My advice to you is don't ask questions if you aren't interesting in listening to the answers, and follow the rules.  Beyond that, have fun.


----------

